# Interesting Amsoil 502.00



## cmosentine (Jun 3, 2008)

While at the Kalamazoo Street Rod meet this last Saturday, I stopped by the Amsoil booth. I picked up the display bottle of their 5-40 European Formula oil and read the back. Among the certificate to meet list was 502.00. Last time I looked Amsoil was not on the list.
To the casual buyer this would indicate the this oil is approved. Unless you specifically know there is a list of certified oils there would be no reason to suspect otherwise. 
My question is: Doesn't VAG have a copyright on 502.00 as to prevent it's use?


----------



## tungub (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: Interesting Amsoil 502.00 (cmosentine)*

This has been discussed to death. It is all in the wording. It never says it is certified against 502.00, just that it meets or surpasses it. Subtle, yes. Anyhow, it is an excellent oil.


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Interesting Amsoil 502.00 (cmosentine)*

Great oil. Not stout enough for the 2.o FSI possibly. Use DEO instead. Lots of oils claim 502, Porsche, MB specs etc. If you are anal about using a 502 approved oil, use one of the VW list. If it is not on the vw list, it is not approved. Many of the strongest oils have not been tested to 502 and are not on the list. The 502 standard is a pretty low standard to meet, so don't take it that 502 oil is superior to a non 502. It totally depends on the oil. A 502 oil could be superior or the non-502 could be superior just toally depends on the specific oil.


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: Interesting Amsoil 502.00 (tungub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tungub* »_This has been discussed to death. It is all in the wording. It never says it is certified against 502.00, just that it meets or surpasses it. Subtle, yes.

which is all the more reason to NOT use the oil...their subtle wording might fool people into causing engine damage or voiding warranties...Amsoil is a cheap company who is unwilling to play the game like everyone else in the market and then willing to use "subtle" lies to sell into the market they won't prove to be worthy of.;..and, then, try to sell their oil for THREE dollars more per quart than some of the REAL 502 approved oils
I say stick with Mobil 1 or Castrol Syntec


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: Interesting Amsoil 502.00 (pturner67)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pturner67* »_
I say stick with Mobil 1 or Castrol Syntec








maybe the Mobil1 0W-40, but FORGET Castrol Syntec!
Amsoil, from what I've heard (tho testimonials from diff. cars/engines) is excellent oil. But no one on this forum has yet to report using it in their 2.0T FSI engine.


----------



## tungub (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: Interesting Amsoil 502.00 (pturner67)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pturner67* »_
which is all the more reason to NOT use the oil...

Actually, AMSOIL makes some of the better oils out there and their "502" oil is as good as or better than many certified oils. That's a fact, based on actual used oil analysis, whether you like the company or not. There are plenty of other high quality oils that advertise the same compatibility without having been certified... for example, Red Line and RLI. <shrug>


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: Interesting Amsoil 502.00 (tungub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tungub* »_
Actually, AMSOIL makes some of the better oils out there and their "502" oil is as good as or better than many certified oils. That's a fact, based on actual used oil analysis, whether you like the company or not. There are plenty of other high quality oils that advertise the same compatibility without having been certified... for example, Red Line and RLI. <shrug>

I never said whether amsoil is a good oil or not...they definitely have a cult-like following...and I have read uoa's on many oils including amsoil...the results are relatively the same as any other oil depending upon driving conditions
my point is that amsoil should put up or shut up...others have paid the money to PROVE that their oils meet 502 specs...the amsoil vs 502 spec debate is played out...if you use amsoil and have an engine failure, vw won't be paying for an engine and rightly so...and amsoil's refusal to pay to have their oil certified 502 leads me to believe that they won't pay for an engine if something goes wrong


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: Interesting Amsoil 502.00 (pturner67)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pturner67* »_
my point is that amsoil should put up or shut up...others have paid the money to PROVE that their oils meet 502 specs..

You sound like you work for VW.


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Interesting Amsoil 502.00 (pturner67)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pturner67* »_
which is all the more reason to NOT use the oil...their subtle wording might fool people into causing engine damage or voiding warranties...Amsoil is a cheap company who is unwilling to play the game like everyone else in the market and then willing to use "subtle" lies to sell into the market they won't prove to be worthy of.;..and, then, try to sell their oil for THREE dollars more per quart than some of the REAL 502 approved oils
I say stick with Mobil 1 or Castrol Syntec

That is a complete load of BULL! 
Your unique combination of ignorance and arrogance is making you look foolish. 
And oh, by the way, m1 0W40 and Syntec 5W40 show some of the highest shear rates and highest iron levels of all the oils for which we have UOAs for the 2.0 FSI. Might want to rethink that recommendation and base it on facts and data instead of throwing out that kind of B.S. re Amsoil.



_Modified by saaber2 at 10:52 PM 9-15-2009_


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: Interesting Amsoil 502.00 (rickjaguar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rickjaguar* »_
You sound like you work for VW. 


and the people defending amsoil sound like they are distributors


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: Interesting Amsoil 502.00 (saaber2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saaber2* »_
That is a complete load of BULL! 
Your unique combination of ignorance and arrogance is making you look foolish. 
And oh, by the way, m1 0W40 and Syntec 5W40 show some of the highest shear rates and highest iron levels of all the oils for which we have UOAs for the 2.0 FSI. Might want to rethink that recommendation and base it on facts and data instead of throwing out that kind of B.S. re Amsoil.
_Modified by saaber2 at 10:52 PM 9-15-2009_

ok....let's say this AGAIN
I did not say amsoil is an inferior oil...please go back and try to comprehend that
calling me arrogant...that's awesome...lol...well, just be prepared to be denied any claims for not using a 502-approved oil...I didn't make the rules so don't shoot the messenger


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: Interesting Amsoil 502.00 (pturner67)*

Im a amsoil dealer. I also use it in everything i own. '01 F250 diesel, my rabbit, my '07 Kawasaki ZX10, even my damn lawn tractor. Everything runs better on this oil and is by far the best oil i have ever run. I have tried them all, Amsoil is the best bang for the buck


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: Interesting Amsoil 502.00 (Brabbit32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Brabbit32* »_Im a amsoil dealer. I also use it in my rabbit

Which blend/weight? 
Have you had any UOAs' done?
Is the DEO more suitable than the 5W-40 due to the additive pack?


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Interesting Amsoil 502.00 (Brabbit32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Brabbit32* »_Im a amsoil dealer. I also use it in everything i own. '01 F250 diesel, my rabbit, my '07 Kawasaki ZX10, even my damn lawn tractor. Everything runs better on this oil and is by far the best oil i have ever run. I have tried them all, Amsoil is the best bang for the buck

At least you're not biased.


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: Interesting Amsoil 502.00 (rickjaguar)*

i use the 5w40 euro oil. i have several vw buddies that use it, including a 450hp C2 turboed R32. never had any tests done. the oil works and i have had no problems so why would i get a test done?


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: Interesting Amsoil 502.00 (rickjaguar)*

Amsoil has a lookup for whatever oil they recommend for your car, they have it on their website. If they wanted you to use a oil other than the Euro 5w40 they would specify if it was better for that certain car. My buddys R32 actually picked up 8HP on the dyno with amsoil







My zx10 picked up around 4HP also


----------



## 1.8Tquattro (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: Interesting Amsoil 502.00 (Brabbit32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Brabbit32* »_i use the 5w40 euro oil. i have several vw buddies that use it, including a 450hp C2 turboed R32. never had any tests done. the oil works and i have had no problems *so why would i get a test done?*

Because you claimed 
_Quote, originally posted by *Brabbit32* »_Everything runs better on this oil and is by far the best oil i have ever run. I have tried them all, Amsoil is the best bang for the buck
 Sorry if I don't have faith in your butt dyno and wild ass guesses. 


_Modified by 1.8Tquattro at 12:10 PM 9-18-2009_


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Interesting Amsoil 502.00 (1.8Tquattro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8Tquattro* »_Sorry if I don't have faith in your butt dyno and wild ass guesses. 

Well said!
Reminds me of those guys that say, man the oil came out dark brown so it must be a crappy oil (shakes head)


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: Interesting Amsoil 502.00 (pturner67)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pturner67* »_if you have an engine failure, vw won't be paying for an engine...

Fixed for "truthiness".


----------

